# Telnet or SSH



## garyriet (Dec 23, 2007)

Is there a way to telnet or ssh into the Series 3? I it be cool to run iostat and sar to get some performance data from the unit.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Apart from the Crestron backdoor, you need to hack to add a full terminal console. That begins with a PROM mod, then modifying the kernel and system files.


----------

